# Things to study for and not to



## Sally21 (Sep 24, 2014)

So I was told the national exam only covers airway/ breathing, cardiology, medical, trauma, ob/gyn/ PEDs and operations.
So does that mean things such as snake bites and pharmacology won't be on the exam?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 24, 2014)

The NREMT may contain questions from everything. You may get environmental questions (snake bites, hypo/hyperthermia) and you may also be asked pharmacology questions.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Sep 24, 2014)

Of the 70 questions I had at least 70 percent was on pharmacology and mechanisms of action. And at least 4 direct question on the receptor sites


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 24, 2014)

If it's in your book, it's pretty much fair game.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 25, 2014)

My NREMT-P was all about neurogenic shock and the physiology and pathophysiology behind it.

Like everyone said, if it's in the book it's fair game.


----------



## Sally21 (Sep 25, 2014)

Well this is very unfortunate news.


----------



## JWalters (Sep 25, 2014)

Sally21 said:


> Well this is very unfortunate news.



Well, if you were responding to my snake bite I might disagree


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 26, 2014)

Sally21 said:


> Well this is very unfortunate news.



Why? The book is baseline knowledge. The test is minimum competency, you have to know it and recall it when you're caring for patients....


----------



## Sally21 (Sep 26, 2014)

Most of the EMT's I've had ride time with don't know a lot of the things we have to know for the exam. They just carry around cards with the info on it. Such as PEDs vitals, gcs, medications, ect.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Sep 26, 2014)

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id606535337

Great app. $30 for 600 questions. The practice quizzes will tell you why right answers are right and wrong answers are wrong. It's great for getting down the concepts that are behind the national Registry questions.

I pretty much exclusively used this app to study for my national Registry paramedic and finished in 76 questions


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 26, 2014)

Sally21 said:


> Most of the EMT's I've had ride time with don't know a lot of the things we have to know for the exam. They just carry around cards with the info on it. Such as PEDs vitals, gcs, medications, ect.



That's downright horrible and a bad attitude to instill so early in your career. That might fly at some agencies but at the good ones you'll never make it through a hiring process that way. 

There's nothing wrong with having things to jog your memory but having to rely on a crutch is pure incompetence on their parts. Not saying you're incompetent, the EMTs you rode with are by the sounds of it though.

Do you plan on going farther than EMT to AEMT or Paramedic?


----------



## Medic Tim (Sep 26, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> That's downright horrible and a bad attitude to instill so early in your career. That might fly at some agencies but at the good ones you'll never make it through a hiring process that way.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with having things to jog your memory but having to rely on a crutch is pure incompetence on their parts. Not saying you're incompetent, the EMTs you rode with are by the sounds of it though.
> 
> Do you plan on going farther than EMT to AEMT or Paramedic?


This ^^^

OP - sounds like you didn't get the the best ( or even good) experience on your ride time.


----------



## JWalters (Sep 26, 2014)

Never mind the fact that every three seconds you take looking something up is three seconds you could have been spending doing something important.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 26, 2014)

Despite what they teach you in school time is rarely of the essence.


----------



## JWalters (Sep 26, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Despite what they teach you in school time is rarely of the essence.



Still, my time is valuable.  I would prefer not to waste it stopping to look things up every few minutes.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 26, 2014)

Agreed. 

When I'm at work I get paid by the hour, I'm not in a huge hurry was all I was saying.


----------



## Sally21 (Sep 26, 2014)

I just plan on doing this while in school for RN.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Sep 26, 2014)

Oof. Seems like you have an even better reason to actually know this stuff.

Seriously, EMT is basic stuff but is required an understanding of concepts to build upon.


----------



## Medic Tim (Sep 26, 2014)

Sally21 said:


> I just plan on doing this while in school for RN.


When I was BLS, I used every pt contact to learn something new. I would look up meds, diseases, etc. As time went on I was looking up less but looking for more detail. This really helped me in nursing and medic school.


----------



## Sally21 (Sep 26, 2014)

Yeah I know. I'm bascily going to just go over the whole book again and add more details to my notes before I take the national. Which is going to be a lot of work but I want to have a deeper understanding. My notes aren't just signs, symptoms, and treatments like most of my classmates.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Sep 26, 2014)

Seriously, tho. Check out that app. The concepts are what you need to know for the test.

U can download it for free and get 10 questions from each paradigm. U can buy all 600 if you decide it's worth it. 

Cheers.


----------



## Medic Tim (Sep 26, 2014)

Jb learning is supposed to be good. I know several people who have used it for Emt and medic. 

Disclaimer ... I have never used it or any of the online test preps


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 26, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> That's downright horrible and a bad attitude to instill so early in your career. That might fly at some agencies but at the good ones you'll never make it through a hiring process that way.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with having things to jog your memory but having to rely on a crutch is pure incompetence on their parts. Not saying you're incompetent, the EMTs you rode with are by the sounds of it though.
> 
> Do you plan on going farther than EMT to AEMT or Paramedic?


Quoted for emphasis. The EMT book should be your starting point on knowledge, not a peak that you fall off of once you et out of class. Like Robb said, NREMT is to test your knowledge of the basics of being an EMT. Everything they test you on, you should know and have already learned.


----------



## Sally21 (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm definitely going to check that out thanks!


----------



## Sally21 (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your input!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 27, 2014)

I used EMT-national-training.com for my medic test. Also, medictests.com is good as well from what I'm told.


----------



## Sally21 (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks I'm going to check it out!="Handsome Robb, post: 547861, member: 9927"]I used EMT-national-training.com for my medic test. Also, medictests.com is good as well from what I'm told.[/QUOTE]
Yhanks


----------

